# Custody Help



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am in the processs of getting a divorce (another long thread on here). I have 3 kids 11 and under. My STBXW WAS a SAHM until January, when she got a full time job.

I have always been emotionally closer to the kids, I do ALOT more with the kids in terms of playing with them, I head coach on two of their teams and at this point, I bathe them almost excllusively. Two of them sleep with me, by their choice, everynight, and the oldest has always considered me his favorite (when he was small he wouldnt even let my STBXW hold him if i was around). I am the one that they wonder where i am when not home, they dont really look for their mom.

My MIL is living with us to help take care of the kids, and makes dinner most of the time, but sometimes i still do...STBXW rarely does because she gets home at 6:30. I will get the house, which will keep them in the same school district (if that helps).

I just started keeping a journal of my interaction with them etc. I would like to be primary custodian, but she will fight that, and wants to be primary so she can get child support.

Let's face it, the mother seems so have preferential treatment when it comes to custody. Can anyone give me advice as to what I need to do to prove my involvement in their lives to the court? I would settle for 50/50, but would like to be primary.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Take a look:
Austin Family Lawyer Sees Trend Toward 50/50 Joint Custody Arrangements in Texas Divorces
The trend, even in Texas, is for joint custody. Keep documenting your involvement in their lives, ability to provide a stable living environment, and ability to maintain communication with STBXW and you could very well get 50/50.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Good advice...I will start documenting the child conversations we have too.

I will still give her some support, just to make sure my kids live in a good place.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Continue what you are doing and do not give her any ammo.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you spoken with your attorney about this?


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah, i did. She thinks based on my preliminary comments, that i have a good chance IF i were to pursue it. 

We would have to order a social study...not sure what all exactly in involved other than a social worker coming out to the house and seeing how everyone interacts etc.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Garry2012 said:


> Yeah, i did. She thinks based on my preliminary comments, that i have a good chance IF i were to pursue it.
> 
> We would have to order a social study...not sure what all exactly in involved other than a social worker coming out to the house and seeing how everyone interacts etc.


Yes in Ohio the court appoints a guardian ad litem to come out and do an evaluation, etc. Sounds like the same thing there.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

So they come out and see how the kids interact with both parents etc? I know my STBXW would be all lovey dovey then.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Apparently the guardian ad litems can see through this. I would get more details from your lawyer on how this works exactly in your state.


----------

